# TTC post-Mirena and about to hit 40, what are my chances?



## pip7890

Hi

I'm new here, although I have been lurking a little while.

During my marriage my first pregnancy in 1995 ended in a miscarriage; and my second pregnancy ended with a gorgeous boy who will be 14 next month! After my son was born I was fitted with a coil and about 7 years ago I changed it for a Mirena.

My partner (not the father of my DS) and I have decided to try for our first child together. I'll be 40 next month and he is 45.

My LMP on the Mirena was 14 October to 17 October. I had the Mirena removed on 18 October, and had very light spotting on 21 and 22 October. We decided that until I got my first period we would NTNP. On Day 16 of my cycle I had EWM (apologies if I'm using the wrong abbreviations!) and tummy pains that I associate with ovulation. My partner and I were intimate on 22 October and 31 October.

On 3 November (Day 21) I had one episode of very faint spotting. From the following day (4 November) all the way through to last Thursday I've had tender breasts, all day nausea and very light on/off cramping. The cramping has gone but I still have very tender boobs and on/off nausea.

I've done 4 tests - all negative. It doesn't look like I am pregnant although this time last week I would have staked my house on it. AF hasn't arrived yet and it's Day 32.

Does this ring any bells with you? Is it too early after Mirena removal for AF? Are these normal post-Mirena symptoms?

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## Omi

Sorry didn't want to read and run. You could possibly do a search on the coil here (top of the page in the middle, for similar threads) or maybe google it. Here is one link i found on the TTC forum https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/414504-official-ex-mirena-thread.html

Although Ive never had a coil i have had all and any symptoms under the sun as far as post ov is concerned and they never seem to add up to much so i don't stake much on them (even when pg). But that is just me, hun :)

All the best and good luck! :hugs:


----------



## future_numan

I am 38 and also had my Merina removed on October. I have had one very heavy AF starting on the 21st and lasted for 5 days. I azm totally unsure of my cycle post merina so I am going to NTNP for a few cycles till I can pin point a OV day. Since you have had the coil for so long I wouldn't be too concerned yet. Best of luck !


----------



## oldmamamia

hi just thought id reply, i am nearly 40 with a 14 and 9yr old, had marina removed in jan 2010, went on mini pill but was pregnant within days! unfortunately i miscarried at 7 wks doc said your chances off mc increase dramatically if falling pregnant within 8wks of coil removal, am now 10wks pregnant, it took 6mths ttc and must admit thought it wasnt going to happen, but over the moon, ps didnt get a positive result until i was nearly 6wks but deep down i new i was did about 20 tests


----------



## oldmamamia

forgot to say omi, i also have a severe over active thyroid which has only been discovered this week! doc said that could have also caused last mc,guess i'll never know if it was coil, thyroid or nature! keep trying x


----------



## BBgirl

I conceived twice, within a few months of having my Mirena taken out. I hated the Mirena, great for a year then awful cramps for months so got it removed. I conceived twice, each time within only 2 months of trying. This is what worked for me:
1. BD - D8,10,12 (the second pregnancy we did it D9, 10, 12)
2. Clearblue digital OPK, made sure we bd'd on the smiley face day
2. Legs up vertically against OH chest for 20 mins 
3. Fell asleep, no getting up to go to loo
But I miscarried both times unfortunately. Having more difficulty conceiving this year because the stress of the miscarriages has affected my mucus, plus we haven't timed it as above. I've sat on top or got up to go to the loo or we missed the smiley face day, so won't repeat those mistakes! So I'm going to try my winning formula again, plus a lubricant called Pre-Seed and will keep you posted!


----------



## pip7890

Thanks Ladies.

Well, it's Day 41 and still nothing :-(

On Day 39 I had half an hour of light cramps and one little spot of blood when I wiped. Other than that absolutely nothing.

How long do you think I should leave it before testing again? My last test with Clearblue Digital was BFN on 13 November (Day 31).

Cheers.

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Pip,

It seems that it is never too early for many people after ended some kind of birth control. With only very light spotting, I would say give it another try. If you still don't have AF or a BFP in the next week then you might want to get a check up.

Here is thinking positive thoughts for you.


----------



## MrsRH

pip7890 said:


> Thanks Ladies.
> 
> Well, it's Day 41 and still nothing :-(
> 
> On Day 39 I had half an hour of light cramps and one little spot of blood when I wiped. Other than that absolutely nothing.
> 
> How long do you think I should leave it before testing again? My last test with Clearblue Digital was BFN on 13 November (Day 31).
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Pip x

have you thought about getting an HCG blood test from your GP? 
that's the definitive way of telling!
good luck

just my mirena story..................
I conceived the first month after having it removed age 34 1/2!
xxxx


----------



## mum38of2

pip7890 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm new here, although I have been lurking a little while.
> 
> During my marriage my first pregnancy in 1995 ended in a miscarriage; and my second pregnancy ended with a gorgeous boy who will be 14 next month! After my son was born I was fitted with a coil and about 7 years ago I changed it for a Mirena.
> 
> My partner (not the father of my DS) and I have decided to try for our first child together. I'll be 40 next month and he is 45.
> 
> My LMP on the Mirena was 14 October to 17 October. I had the Mirena removed on 18 October, and had very light spotting on 21 and 22 October. We decided that until I got my first period we would NTNP. On Day 16 of my cycle I had EWM (apologies if I'm using the wrong abbreviations!) and tummy pains that I associate with ovulation. My partner and I were intimate on 22 October and 31 October.
> 
> On 3 November (Day 21) I had one episode of very faint spotting. From the following day (4 November) all the way through to last Thursday I've had tender breasts, all day nausea and very light on/off cramping. The cramping has gone but I still have very tender boobs and on/off nausea.
> 
> I've done 4 tests - all negative. It doesn't look like I am pregnant although this time last week I would have staked my house on it. AF hasn't arrived yet and it's Day 32.
> 
> Does this ring any bells with you? Is it too early after Mirena removal for AF? Are these normal post-Mirena symptoms?
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Pip x

Hi, I had mirena out on 16th August Im 38 with 2 kids 11 & 15 now with diff partner.

I too like you could of sworn I was pregnant the first month after having it taken out. I too had sore boobs but lots of tirdness.

I had 2 periods and now Im pregnant! Found out on 12 Nov! I used the clearblue fertility monitor and :sex: on peak and high days. On the cyle I conceived on I only got highs and no peaks so was totallly gobsmacked I was pregnant.

They say give it 3 months for your body to get back to normal but we just tried anyway, but as it turns out it was my 3rd cycle after mirena that I conceived in.

Hope this helps. Good luck, dont panic, let your body get back to normal.


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## pip7890

Thank you for sharing your stories.

Still nothing. Some time I convince myself I am. Sometimes I convince myself I'm not. I just want AF to come so we can get on with it! I'm not known for my patience!!!

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I hear that, Pip! It gets harder to know what you should believe as things go on.

Please keep us posted and keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## pip7890

Well ladies, I'm shocked but happy to report that last night I got a

BFP

Looks like I might be a little busy next July!

Pip x


----------



## Geminus

oldmamamia said:


> hi just thought id reply, i am nearly 40 with a 14 and 9yr old, had marina removed in jan 2010, went on mini pill but was pregnant within days! unfortunately i miscarried at 7 wks doc said your chances off mc increase dramatically if falling pregnant within 8wks of coil removal, am now 10wks pregnant, it took 6mths ttc and must admit thought it wasnt going to happen, but over the moon, ps didnt get a positive result until i was nearly 6wks but deep down i new i was did about 20 tests

I would like to say sorry for your lost, but, congrats on your expecting a new. Also, for giving me hope 38 will be 39 this May and ttc.. :happydance: all of you ladies are my age yes!!! I thought that it wasn't possible or there would be a FS that has to be involved.. I have new hope for a natural attempt to getting pregnant! Thank you!!!!!!!!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

Congratulations Pip!!


----------



## lissaloo

hi i haven't been around for months !!! i had a coil fitted in oct to aid my heavy af and was so sick of negative pg tests ! but im hoping to have it removed next week and try again :)


----------



## pip7890

Good luck lissaloo

Pip x


----------



## lissaloo

thanks girls and congrats to you pip way to go girl xx


----------



## pip7890

Bad news I'm afraid. I had a heavy bleed on Christmas Day and a scan this morning confirmed I had lost the baby. 

We are taking heart in the fact that we conceived in the first month of trying post mirena. We remain positive that we will have a healthy baby together. 

Good luck to you all ladies. 

Pip x


----------



## ciarhwyfar

I'm sorry to hear that Pip. As you say though, the good news is that you can conceive. I am sure you will have your new bfp before you know it.


----------

